# The 2013 Garden Thread



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 11, 2013)

So who's gonna garden this year and what are you gonna grow?

I got a raised be kit for Christmas, go I'm putting carrots, onions, peppers, chives, strawberries, and beans in that for sure.

Garden we did last year along the fence will get squash, cucumber, tomatoes, cantaloupe and honeydews. Stuff I can train to the fence.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 11, 2013)

Don't forget the HSD......you know.......for fertilizer.


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 11, 2013)

knight1fox3 said:


> Don't forget the HSD......you know.......for fertilizer.


No...

... for SCIENCE! ldtimer:


----------



## pbrme (Jan 11, 2013)

We're doing one this year, but I have to build it first. In the past we used two 6'x6' planter boxes, but the first year with the chickens they were destroyed. Last year, we didn't bother. This year the wife wants me to build her a fenced in garden next to our 12'x14' yard shed. Will start on this early spring. No idea what she'll plant, but I'm hoping for the Leafs and cucumbers again, they were my fav.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 11, 2013)

knight1fox3 said:


> Don't forget the HSD......you know.......for fertilizer.


We have a cat that does this for us. He singlehandedly wiped out the onions last year fertlizing the crop.

He did love to come out and 'help' while I was watering/weeding/etc, but after he killed the onions mainly just watched me.


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 11, 2013)

I made a raised bed a while back, but wasn't very successful. Will be trying again this year. The only thing that survived was a tomato plant... that was neglected... never watered (beside rains)... and had nothing to climb so it just sprawled. I think it finally got wiped out after a couple of nights near freezing.


----------



## mudpuppy (Jan 11, 2013)

Dude it's January. . . got 4 months before having to worry about the garden


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 11, 2013)

mudpuppy said:


> Dude it's January. . . got 4 months before having to worry about the garden


Gotta start soil preps, compost pile, tilling, assembling the raised beds...March is but two months away (where'd you get four?)


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 11, 2013)

Rainy and 71 F. It's already Spring here.


----------



## mudpuppy (Jan 11, 2013)

Planting here is generally in May if you want to avoid the frost.


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jan 12, 2013)

Master slacker said:


> Rainy and 71 F. It's already Spring here.


Sometimes I'm jealous of this... I'd need a blow torch running for about an hour just to get a chisel down far enough to pry some icy dirt chunks out of our garden right now. (Wind chill of -20 tonight)

But when summer gets here I stop being jealous again!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 14, 2013)

Weather was record setting this weekend. Perfect for cutting lantannas and Mexican petunias. Also raked the yard and planted other lantanas and Mexican petunias along with a couple of crinum bulbs.


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 14, 2013)

The yard where I live has been neglected for years so I have an overwhelming amount of landscaping to do, but I very much want to get a garden going first. Have to start from scratch though, and on a sloped lot at that, but there's a decent spot where I took out some pine trees that will do. Right now, it's a blackberry farm (and not in the good way).

I despise cucumbers, but they love growing for me, so I guess it'll be cucumbers, tomatoes, &amp; jalapenos.

Also, now that Junior has announced he's a vegetarian, I plan to put in some soybeans &amp; other legumes. They grow great around here, have a lot of protein, and can be addd to anything. The only downside is that no matter how you prepare soybeans, they're still soybeans. Not my problem I guess since I will be eating steak off the grill.

Oh you can call them "edamame" and slather them with butter &amp; salt, but it's still just a soybean.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 14, 2013)

Wolverine said:


> Right now, it's a blackberry farm (and not in the good way).


If you find a good way to kill those fthings, let me know. At some point, a PO of our house planted blackberries, and the fthings sprouted up everywhere. Mowing over them over and over works, but I can't get into the shrubberies.


----------



## mudpuppy (Jan 14, 2013)

^Goats.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 14, 2013)

mudpuppy said:


> ^Goats.


Those suckers eat everything. The vet clinic across the road from my parents' had them for years.

They'd play hell on azaleas, though.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 29, 2013)

We scored a free six drawer dresser. We're going to pull the drawers out and use them as small raised beds.

Picked upo some sweet corn seeds the other day. Since tomatoes are slated to go to $4.00/lb this year (don't know why), might go a little heavier on the mater plants this year (I haven't had much success with them past two years.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 29, 2013)

You might be a redneck if you use dresser drawers as raised beds... 

I'll be out in the garden when I get back from my trip in a few weeks. I need to work the soil a little and plant some broccoli, cauliflower, and spinach.


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 29, 2013)

We plan on growing sweet corn, cucumbers, and carrots. We'll need to plant in the next few weeks. Does anyone have a good recipe or suggestion for fertilizer prep? Trying to find chicken manure, but it's scarce.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 29, 2013)

^I'm no expert, but I've had pretty good luck mixing in compost/cow manure bags and putting out lime and regular 10-10-10 fertilizer. It's not "organic" but it's worked pretty well for me.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 29, 2013)

^I'm going with a mix of potting soil, compost, and vermiculite on the raised bed and mixing in potting soil and manure for the tomatoes. Putting down more potting soil for the 'fence garden.'


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 29, 2013)

A local nursery here sells "gardener's soil" which is a mix of their top soil and compost. I use that in the beds and add manure as needed. I also topped them this fall with leaves that I chopped up with my lawn mower.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 29, 2013)

As kind of a peripheral thing, in case anyone hearis interested in pastured meat/eggs/milk, here's a pretty good directory to find local sources.

http://www.eatwild.com/products/index.html


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 29, 2013)

Wife went out and found some chicken manure. Will be mixing that with the existing garden bed this weekend. Probably let it sit for a week and plant next weekend.

Also need to go get a water auto timer. I have a soaker hose in the bed itself to water the roots directly. I'd like a reliable means of watering the plants instead of my forgetful mind.


----------



## Supe (Jan 29, 2013)

If anyone here wants dog manure for their garden, the new pup is turning it out by the bushel...


----------



## envirotex (Jan 29, 2013)

Master slacker said:


> Wife went out and found some chicken manure. Will be mixing that with the existing garden bed this weekend. Probably let it sit for a week and plant next weekend.
> 
> Also need to go get a water auto timer. I have a soaker hose in the bed itself to water the roots directly. I'd like a reliable means of watering the plants instead of my forgetful mind.


We use dripper lines...they work really well. You can put the ends of the lines right at the base of the plants.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 20, 2013)

Fixing to order some strawberries from Burpee Seedco.

Mmmmm....


----------



## pbrme (Feb 20, 2013)

I haven't done any research yet, but does anyone know where to buy heirloom seeds? The non-gmo's ones. My wifes grandma has some in Montana. She can trace her corn back over 150 yrs.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 20, 2013)

Google it and you'll get a ton of hits. I have a Baker Creek catalog, but ended up using Burpees because they had some flowers I wanted too. Most of theose heirloom seed companies are restricted to vegigies only.

I'm thinking about getting some peach trees, maybe some pears, too.


----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 20, 2013)

That reminds me, I need to read up a little on controlling brown rot because my peach trees were hit really hard with it last year. We have a plum tree that usually gives us 20-40 plums and have a cherry and fig tree we just planted last year. The fig tree is from a cutting I took from my parents old fig tree that used to produce like crazy, so I'm hopeful it will grow well.


----------



## Master slacker (Feb 20, 2013)

Got the soil analysis back from the lab and my phosphate and potash levels are very high. I certainly hope the seeds already in the ground don't become zombies.


----------



## pbrme (Feb 20, 2013)

I feel like an idiot for asking, but do fruit trees need a double for pollenation? Our pear tree is 6 yrs old this year (I think) and hasn't made pears durring the time we've been there since '10. We just planted two plum stems last year from the same grandma who's had them in the wife's family for five generations.


----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 20, 2013)

^I'm not an expert, but it really depends on the tree. We had a pear previously that was self-pollinating and our cherry tree is supposed to be as well. The plum tree we have actually has two types of plums growing on it, so they can cross pollinate. For trees that need cross-pollination you typically need another one within 1/4 mile of yours to bear fruit.


----------



## Master slacker (Feb 21, 2013)

Our lone satsuma tree has produced fruit for the past two years. We've had it for three.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 21, 2013)

You do need two peach trees for pollination. They recommend 20' spacing.

Anyone look at kiwis? Looks like you have to wait four years before they produce, but then they go crazy. Appear to be a good choice for hiding a cyclone fence.


----------



## envirotex (Mar 18, 2013)

So got the garden in yesterday. It's a raised bed, about 4.5' x 20'...here's the list.

Tomatoes--Black Beauty Cherry Tomato, Early Girl, Beefmaster

Cucumbers--Picklebush, Burpless

Squash--straight-neck yellow and Black Diamond zucchini

Peppers--red bell, banana, and Mucho Nacho jalapeno

The Mucho Nacho looks good for making stuffed jalapenos...a summer-time staple at the Tex house.

Not looking good for much rain this year though...looks like the water bill just went up.


----------



## envirotex (Mar 20, 2013)

And for DAY 4 of Envirotex's garden saga...

Mucho Nacho decimated.

Black Cherry tomato chopped down.

The squirrels and I are at war.


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 20, 2013)

^ one of the main reasons I gave up on the whole garden things...squirrels, rabbits, deer, chimpmunks...

The darn chipmunks even made themselves a burrow under the rose bushes...

I'm actually sort of glad the new neighbor bought himself a dog...not sure what it is though. It looks like a shiney short haired lab but the tail is docked and I didn't think labs were a breed for that.


----------



## kevo_55 (Mar 20, 2013)

My Mom is apparently a "master gardener" (she actually has a cert for it) and gets dried blood or fresh blood from the butcher shop to fight the animals.

Once she puts that stuff down, no ones messes with the area.

Try it out!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Mar 20, 2013)

envirotex said:


> And for DAY 4 of Envirotex's garden saga...
> 
> Mucho Nacho decimated.
> 
> ...








snickerd3 said:


> ^ one of the main reasons I gave up on the whole garden things...squirrels, rabbits, deer, chimpmunks...
> 
> The darn chipmunks even made themselves a burrow under the rose bushes...
> 
> I'm actually sort of glad the new neighbor bought himself a dog...not sure what it is though. It looks like a shiney short haired lab but the tail is docked and I didn't think labs were a breed for that.


BB gun? Air rifle?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 20, 2013)

Our cats took out all eighteen onions, and most of the peppers and cukes not in pots. They thought we made them an awesome litterbox and cat bed,

To be fair, the plants were awful small when we transplanted them. May try to wait a little longer this year.


----------



## Ble_PE (Mar 20, 2013)

All I've planted so far is some broccoli. I'm not exactly sure what we'll be growing this year, but it will definitely include tomatoes, peppers, and cucumbers.



snickerd3 said:


> I'm actually sort of glad the new neighbor bought himself a dog...not sure what it is though. It looks like a shiney short haired lab but the tail is docked and I didn't think labs were a breed for that.


Maybe a weimaraner?


----------



## roadwreck (Mar 20, 2013)

FLBuff PE said:


> envirotex said:
> 
> 
> > And for DAY 4 of Envirotex's garden saga...
> ...


We have a plot in a community garden which has this type of fencing around it and it seems to do a real good job of keeping most critters (dear, squirrels, rabbits) out.

It's a nylon mesh supported by rebar uprights (probably 8' tall).


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 20, 2013)

Ble_PE said:


> All I've planted so far is some broccoli. I'm not exactly sure what we'll be growing this year, but it will definitely include tomatoes, peppers, and cucumbers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






YES!! That is the dog..although he is brown not gray...maybe that's why it is an older puppy and not a little puppy...no one wanted him


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 20, 2013)

FLBuff PE said:


> envirotex said:
> 
> 
> > And for DAY 4 of Envirotex's garden saga...
> ...




Paintball gun makes it even more fun.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 29, 2013)

Well, I was going to set up the raised bed garden this weekend, but seeing that Burpee sent me my 25 strawberry plants last week (I know they TRY, but we've had freezes ever since they arrived), and they've been in the plastic bag since then, I guess I better plant them and see how many survived.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Apr 1, 2013)

Strawberries planted! We'll see how they do.


----------



## jeb6294 (Apr 1, 2013)

Okay, I haven't been following this thread, but now that I'm home I'd like to see about sprucing up the outside of the house a little bit so we aren't "that house" anymore. I figured I'd start small and do the little area out at the end of the driveway around the mailbox. Right now it's got the remnants of a landscaped area but the only thing left is a big unruly tuft of ornamental grass. My first dumb question is, what is the best way to create the edge of my landscaped area? I've tried it before, taking the spade and digging a little trench along the edge, but it never looks right. Is there some trick to it or am I just doing it wrong?


----------



## Master slacker (Apr 1, 2013)

Everything in the raised bed is still growing. We lost a couple of carrots and some corn, but that's why you plant excess - so you can relocate the crowded survivors into the dead spots. Poor little Japanese eggplant is a magnet for aphids.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Apr 2, 2013)

Might want to look into this, MS

http://homeguides.sfgate.com/companion-plants-really-keep-aphids-away-roses-31294.html


----------



## pbrme (Apr 2, 2013)

jeb6294 said:


> Okay, I haven't been following this thread, but now that I'm home I'd like to see about sprucing up the outside of the house a little bit so we aren't "that house" anymore. I figured I'd start small and do the little area out at the end of the driveway around the mailbox. Right now it's got the remnants of a landscaped area but the only thing left is a big unruly tuft of ornamental grass. My first dumb question is, what is the best way to create the edge of my landscaped area? I've tried it before, taking the spade and digging a little trench along the edge, but it never looks right. Is there some trick to it or am I just doing it wrong?


I have an attachment on the 4cy craftsman that makes short work. But if you don't have access to one, just use a flat blade shovel. Just stake and string your area, cut the line and remove it with the flat blade.


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 2, 2013)

we need to recut our lines...with my allergies getting so bad these past couple years and all the remodeling inside the house, the yard has gotten a little rough around the edges. Hopefully the allergy shots will let me work on the yard a bit this summer without too much issue.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Apr 8, 2013)

The raised beds went together easy-peasy, but holy carp am I out of shape. Those two cubic foot bags of garden soil just about killed me. Used five of them and four of thiose (seemed like lightweights after the 2 cu footers) 1 cu foot bags of compost.

Now I gotta call Burpee and see if I can get some more strawberries. The ones they sent died waiting for the freezes to pass. Planted them anyway, but no joy.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Apr 8, 2013)

YEA! I should have 25 replacement strawberry plants on the 19th!


----------



## goodal (Apr 8, 2013)

Broke ground for the new garden saturday. I borrowed a friends rear tine and went over the spot about 3 times. The tiller handles vs my poor girly hands blew through the blister and just went straight to the 2nd layer of skin. The garden is about 25'x60', which is a little smaller than the one at the old house, but the wife (the actual gardener in the family) decided against growing corn. It takes so much time, effort and square footage, it just makes sense to go get it from local farmers. Also planted some new apple trees from Lowes and replaced a couple of bushes the previous owners let die. It was a good day.


----------



## Lumber Jim (Apr 8, 2013)

All the snow finally melted on the garden yesterday but there is a chance for a rain/snow mix all week. I might try to use the new tiller in between the rain/snow anyway even if I scrape up ice chunks...


----------



## pbrme (Apr 10, 2013)

We broke ground as well last weekend. It's going to be a 12'x14' next to the shed w/ a 3' fence to deter the chickens. I've got a lot of rock removal to do this weekend.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Apr 11, 2013)

The neighbors have some beautiful Plymouth Rocks. They are big enough that the cats don't mess with them, just stare at them.

We've gotten some eggs from them and they ain't bad.


----------



## pbrme (Apr 11, 2013)

We have a garage cat who's tested the birds from time to time. While I was in the shed over the weekend I heard some chicken type commotion, and peered out to see big red cock eye'in the cat. Then all of a sudden she crow hopped at the cat and nipped out a tuft of fur from his scalp. What ever the cat did was paid forward. Fresh eggs are great for sure.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Apr 15, 2013)

Planted replacement strawberries Thursday. They look really good.

I planted tomatoes, corn, bell pepper, lettuce, , carrots, chives, bush beans, chile peppers, cukes, squash, cantaloupes, and pumpkins on Saturday. Mowed the weeds Sunday.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Apr 19, 2013)

Corn is showing!


----------



## Master slacker (Apr 19, 2013)

As in it just popped out of the ground or something edible has appeared?

Our corn has hit the two foot high mark.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Apr 19, 2013)

Just popped out of the ground. I planted it Saturday.


----------



## Master slacker (Apr 19, 2013)

Ok. We planted ours in early March. It's been roughly a month and they grow quickly. Now if you want to see something grow (almost literally), plant some Kentucky Wonder pole beans. Over the past week, I've watched ours grow between 4-6 inches per day.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Apr 19, 2013)

We had frost until early April, so I couldn't plant until last weekend.

Bush beans...nothing yet.

Strawberries are looking good.


----------



## Phantom PE (Apr 21, 2013)

Can't wait to get our garden going up here in PA. Might get some lettuce planted in 2 weeks.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Apr 22, 2013)

Bush beans going crazy! Lettuce popping up, looks like maybe the cukes and squah are poking their heads up as well as (maybe) cantalopes and pumpinks.

I think the cat may have taken out the bell peppers. He seems to think the raised beds are a great litterbox and he seems to concentrate on the area the peppers were planted in. I may have to buy some plants.


----------



## Lumber Jim (Apr 22, 2013)

3"-5" Inches of the white $h1T to fall today and tonight...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Apr 26, 2013)

I think the bell peppers are officially DOA as the hot peppers planted elsewhere are showing. I guess it's time to hit the FM and pick up a few plants.


----------



## envirotex (Apr 26, 2013)

Beans are climbing up the wire trellis. Squash has blossoms.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Apr 30, 2013)

New bell peppers planted and looking good!


----------



## Lumber Jim (Apr 30, 2013)

All the snow is gone!! (except for some big piles)

We were able to spend most of our time outside this weekend! The garden is now tilled. It's amazing how your mood can change when you are able to get some fresh air!!


----------



## pbrme (Apr 30, 2013)

On my second week and third rev. of building my dirt/rock separator trommel machine. We didn't realize how much lava rock was back there until we tilled. Holy cow, I could open up a landscaping buisness with what's back there. 20' by 100' and probably 16" deep is mixed lava and dirt. The area where the garden will be is 12'x14' so at a foot down that's 6.2 cu. yds of sifting to do. Anyways, started sifting the dirt with just a screen and bucket and after an hour, I think I got 5 gal of rock and 5 gal of dirt. The "work smarter" creed settled in and I decided to build a better system. Current rev. is a screened frame attached to an outer frame with cabinet drawer sliders. I bolted a palm sander to the screen box to vibrate the piss out of it, and used bungees to give it some springage. Fired the prototype up last night and it looks like it will work, just need to mount it at about 20 deg. with some legs. Will post a review shortly.


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 30, 2013)

^pics or it was never built


----------



## Master slacker (Apr 30, 2013)

Pics of hot chicks or it was never built.


----------



## pbrme (Apr 30, 2013)

I'll see what I can do. Have a rotor job to do on the outlaws HHR this afternoon. If time allows, I'll rig up the shaker screen and get some pictures.


----------



## pbrme (May 2, 2013)

Rotor job took 45min yesterday, but the phone cam was being a deek. Took the following of the dirt/rock separator Rev. 3 this afternoon:

















Hired the chickens for inspection. They approved... they are sought after for their approval skillz.

Essentually what's going on with Rev. 3, is the upper brown screen frame is mounted on cabinet drawer slides to the unfinished pine OD, and held in Z by some bungees. Added recycled legs from previous rev. and cross frame for rigidity. Upper screen is at ~15 deg. and actuation is by the $20 harbor freight palm sander bolted to the brown shaker screen. After this pic I sprayed the unfinished w/ some paint and test drove it for about 30 min..

Worked great, unless there was weed sod or other highly dense top layer. It chews through rock dirt mix tho and makes you sneeze at the amount of dust flying through the air. Overall, I rate this a success since I was out there half the time as before but yielded twice the results in moving dirt. Youtube to follow.


----------



## Supe (May 2, 2013)

Slick idea with the palm sander. Never would have thought of that myself.


----------



## envirotex (May 2, 2013)

we only have rocks. if you want soil you have to buy it and truck it in...


----------



## Lumber Jim (May 2, 2013)

That shaker table is really neat!

Rev 4 needs to have two treadmills taking the rock and dirt away from the work area... If you're shoveling that much dirt you probably won't be needing the treadmilsl!!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (May 2, 2013)

Found a good site for how tos on canning, freezing, and drying stuff.

http://www.preservingyourharvest.com/

This is the first year we messed with herbs. Planted dill, thyme, parsely and basil. Have room for one more. Oregano maybe?

Also, i'm giving up on the chives. No joy on them. Need something to fill that area now.


----------



## envirotex (May 2, 2013)

oregano is pretty easy to grow...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (May 3, 2013)

^I almost got some yesterday, but there was no price on it.

I spoke too soon! At least six chives are poking their leaves up right now.


----------



## Master slacker (May 3, 2013)

Bell peppers have started to fruit. Same with the strawberries.


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 6, 2013)

Hey CW, I was trying to find the thread where you mentioned some type of "yard cart" as opposed to a wheelbarrow. I think it was on Amazon too IIRC. Getting ready to lay down some mulch for the year and I think I might want to pick one up.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (May 6, 2013)

I've got a wagon: http://www.amazon.com/Tricam-GOR200B-Gorilla-600-Pound-Capacity/dp/B0026RGNJ2/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1367860111&amp;sr=8-2&amp;keywords=garden+wagon

And a cart: http://www.amazon.com/Ames-Easy-Roller-4-Cubic-Feet-2463875/dp/B0009J796U/ref=sr_1_17?s=lawn-garden&amp;ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1367860144&amp;sr=1-17&amp;keywords=garden+cart

I didn't get em through Amazon, they're cheaper elsewhere. Wagon is pretty tippy with heavy loads, cart will 'trip' at times if you don't pick it up high enough.

I've had the cart 11 years now, and its been pretty useful.


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 6, 2013)

^ thanks for the info.

EDIT: Looks like Home Depot has the cart at a pretty good price. For once Amazon doesn't have the best price.


----------



## ktulu (May 6, 2013)

We participate in our local CSA (community supported agriculture). Each week we get a load of vegetables that are ready for harvesting, plus a dozen fresh eggs.

We love it because it forces us to go outside our "box" when it comes to food. So far, we have had mizuna, red mustard, pac choy, leaf broccoli, lettuce, and some outstanding strawberries. Plus the eggs...

We got all the mixed greens together one week, so I found a stir fry recipe. Damn tasty!!


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 6, 2013)

ktulu said:


> We participate in our local CSA (community supported agriculture). Each week we get a load of vegetables that are ready for harvesting, plus a dozen fresh eggs.
> 
> We love it because it forces us to go outside our "box" when it comes to food. So far, we have had mizuna, red mustard, pac choy, leaf broccoli, lettuce, and some outstanding strawberries. Plus the eggs...
> 
> We got all the mixed greens together one week, so I found a stir fry recipe. Damn tasty!!




lusone: We also do this and really enjoyed it. The price is more than reasonable as compared to the local grocery store. And the eggs are phenomenal! Really got spoiled on farm-fresh eggs as compared to what we were getting at the store.


----------



## snickerd3 (May 6, 2013)

so do strawberry plants start producing strawberries their first year or do you have to wait til the second? Found one of those hanging upside strawberry plant holders and need to find strawberry plants. But if they take a couple yrs to grow that isn't worth the effort...as we still need to find a place to hang it that isn't head level for the resident deer family.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (May 6, 2013)

I'm hoping the first year...


----------



## snickerd3 (May 6, 2013)

ok did a quick search....everbearing and dayneutral will bear fruit the first year june bearing will not...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (May 6, 2013)

Good deal; albions are day neutral!


----------



## pbrme (May 7, 2013)

Got around to posting some pictures from the weekend. The FIL and I moved over 3 yrds of dirt on Sunday, and the rock separator worked like a charm. Five wheel barrels of lava rock, large river rock &amp; organics pulled from the ground, all in about 4 hours.







Here's a shot of where the garden will be, the shed is 12x14, and the garden will be to the left w/ same footprint.






We have potatoes planted in the big flower pots. The old lava rock is mixed in with over 30yrs of windblown dust and extends 20 ft. or so from the fence out to where the potatoe pots are, for the full 97ft of back fence.






Here's the area we dug on Sunday, starting from the old planter boxes and worked to the shed, out six feet from the fence for an area of 14'x6' by 1ft deep. We started with a 6'x6' pit next to the planter boxes, and sifted the dirt directly into the planter boxes. Once the pit was cleared, we moved down there and started making piles, clearing an area and moving the box... then repeat.











We took a lot of breaks as it was high 80's out, and the palm sander would start to heatup, but so far it's working great. Seemed to work the best to throw about 4 shovel loads on, and then use the flat blade to scrape across the grating as some of the organic materials would hang up the rock. The shovel would gather some of it together and then the rocks would just peel off. Also, if anyone is looking at duplicating this design, I'd say go closer to a 20 deg. angle for the screen. The 15 deg. in this Rev. works, but we found if we dug the front leg's down a little and increased the angle it worked better.

So my back is wrecked now. While clearing out the first pit, we were shoveling rock/dirt into 5 gal. pails and hauling it over the planter boxes for sifting. All that initial hauling, lifting and dumping has ruined any progress my back has made in the last month, feels like I'm starting over. So yesterday I checked craigslist for some help and found a 16yr old kid willing to shovel the rest (over 7 yrds) for $250. He and his dad came by in the evening to check out the job. Worth it to me if he can do a good job. Supposed to be there to start as I type this, I'll report on the progress as it's made. Hoping he has it cleared for me to start chicken proof fencing on Friday. The wife wants to put the seedling sprouts in the ground next week. _Ahhh_, my back. ld-025:


----------



## pbrme (May 7, 2013)

Just went home to check on my hired helper, the kid's got another 6' wide row done (woohoo!) and wants to stay till 6 tonight. Thinks he'll have it wrapped up before lunch tomorrow. Not bad for a 16yr. old going for his GED. I am soooo glad I'm not the one working that shovel like I want a raise. I'll put up some pics after he's done tonight.


----------



## snickerd3 (May 7, 2013)

THat's a lot of $ spent on a garden...that will take awhile for ROI. WOuldn't it just have been easier to bring a couple trucks of dirt and just build up?


----------



## pbrme (May 7, 2013)

^ True, but the piece of mind that those damn rocks are gone is worth it. I want to keep the garden down level with the bottom of the shed, we're inheriting a nice rear tine tiller, which will work nice with this system.


----------



## Supe (May 7, 2013)

This thread is reminding me that I somehow have to mow my back lawn, which has been unmowed for about 2.5 weeks due to rain, and is probably about 6-8 inches high in spots. May need to weed-whack the entire damn thing first.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (May 8, 2013)

Anyone know how long centipede seeds last? I really need to put some down, and found a bag in the laundry room from God knows how many summers ago.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (May 8, 2013)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Anyone know how long centipede seeds last?


Human or otherwise?


----------



## Supe (May 8, 2013)

A human centipede is forever.

Seed in general is very dependent on storage conditions. I've heard the way to check is to do the kindergarten seeding - take 10 seeds, put in wet paper towels in ziploc baggie, check germination after a week to determine %.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (May 8, 2013)

Supe said:


> A human centipede is forever.
> 
> Seed in general is very dependent on storage conditions. I've heard the way to check is to do the kindergarten seeding - take 10 seeds, put in wet paper towels in ziploc baggie, check germination after a week to determine %.




Not a bad idea.


----------



## snickerd3 (May 8, 2013)

or just put them in the ground and see. Worst case scenari you have to buy new seed. But if it worls you are a week ahead of the game.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (May 8, 2013)

I'm lazy and don't want to do it twice.


----------



## pbrme (May 8, 2013)

Here's the progress on the hired help as of last night:












He's halfway accross the shed, looking more like mid afternoon until he finishes. Lot's of little piles of de-rocked dirt, which I didn't have to shovel (awesome). The machine works! Might have to take the prototype to the next level and sell a working copy to the local rental store.


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 12, 2013)

knight1fox3 said:


> ^ thanks for the info.
> 
> EDIT: Looks like Home Depot has the cart at a pretty good price. For once Amazon doesn't have the best price.




Moved 3 yards of mulch with this bad boy over the weekend. Best $20 spent........ever!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (May 13, 2013)

Planted the centipede seed in the front yard, then filled up seven huge pots for ornamental flowers and planed some more cukes and bell peppers in spaces where nothing had grown from seed.


----------



## Supe (May 13, 2013)

When the hell did planter boxes get so expensive? Went shopping for two taller plastic planter boxes to put some flowers in out front until the gardenias grow bigger, and they want $60+ for what is essentially a decorative 5 gallon plastic bucket?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (May 13, 2013)

^Jeez, our raised bed wasn't much more expensive than that.


----------



## Supe (May 13, 2013)

I know! And this was at Garden Ridge, which is like a warehouse-sized cheaper version of Home Goods, i.e. - you won't get any cheaper.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 13, 2013)

Spent the better part of yesterday planting some roses and decorative grasses around the yard with Mrs Dex. She had a lot of fun until she realized afterward that she forgot to wear sunscreen. Her shoulders are purple from being burned so bad...


----------



## snickerd3 (May 13, 2013)

^That;s sucks! I've been that lobster color before...painful. hope she heals quickly.

while it it was bright and sunny yesterday around here, it was only low/mid 50s with strong wind so long sleeves, pants and hoodie were a must.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (May 13, 2013)

Dexman PE said:


> Spent the better part of yesterday planting some roses and decorative grasses around the yard with Mrs Dex. She had a lot of fun until she realized afterward that she forgot to wear sunscreen. Her shoulders are purple from being burned so bad...




My wife pointed out yesterday that the back of my neck was blood red. She put some Noxema on it and it seems to have fixed it.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 13, 2013)

We have some of that solarcaine stuff that seems to work well. It's a combo of aloe gel with a mild topical lidocane we picked up when we were out at San Diego.


----------



## Master slacker (May 13, 2013)

Bell peppers have started to "bell". Strawberries are coming in. Beans vines are starting to produce. Carrots are well established, but I'm fattening them up before harvesting. Corn still surviving, but two days of *heavy* rain made half of them lean a good amount. A couple of stakes, plastic netting, and wire have straightened them out. One is beginning to show signs of the top tassel. Still a ways off before ears come in.


----------



## snickerd3 (May 13, 2013)

can't find strawbeery plants locally...by the time I order them it would likely be too late for this season already....guess I will have to try next yr


----------



## Capt Worley PE (May 13, 2013)

I'm getting a few strawberry flowers, but that's abou it for showing signs of food.


----------



## mudpuppy (May 13, 2013)

We finished planting Elephant Girl's this weekend. Tomatoes, peppers, eggplant, corn, cantaloupe, don't remember what else. Plus some marigolds to hopefully keep the aphids away. . . Some of the tomato plants already had some tomatoes on them, and we harvested some strawberries (planted last year).

Here at home, it was 28 degrees last night.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (May 15, 2013)

The lettuce looks ready to pick!


----------



## Master slacker (May 15, 2013)

Got one ear of corn starting to poke its little silk head out. Three little squash have been hiding and just found them yesterday. Nice little surprise, I found onions sprouting in out compost bin. They're now in a pot on the deck. Score!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 15, 2013)

Capt Worley PE said:


> The lettuce looks ready to pick!


According to Jim Rome, this is what your statement means:


----------



## Capt Worley PE (May 15, 2013)

Dexman PE said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > The lettuce looks ready to pick!
> ...




I had to google jim Rome. never heard of him.

Still rings no bells.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 15, 2013)

He's a sports radio talk show host. Used to have a show on ESPN, but now he's with CBS.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (May 15, 2013)

Meh...don't do sports radio.

I do remember those fros and picks from my youth.


----------



## Master slacker (May 15, 2013)

You ever stab your scalp with one?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (May 16, 2013)

Nah, I have stereotypical white dude hair. I don't even have to brush it, it's so straight.

Don't even own a comb.


----------



## Ble_PE (May 16, 2013)

I don't have a comb either. Of course, that's because I don't have hair, but that's not the point.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (May 16, 2013)

^I look like I should be driving a Leaf.


----------



## roadwreck (May 16, 2013)

Capt Worley PE said:


> I had to google jim Rome. never heard of him.
> 
> Still rings no bells.


The only thing Jim Rome did that was worth watching was this interview

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uczUKTwgqeY


----------



## Supe (May 16, 2013)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Nah, I have stereotypical white dude hair. I don't even have to brush it, it's so straight.
> 
> Don't even own a comb.




Captain?


----------



## Ble_PE (May 16, 2013)

^I was thinking more like this:


----------



## Capt Worley PE (May 16, 2013)

^ My sister went on a cruise a decade or so ago and Kid Rock was on board. She said except for slightly longer hair and facial hair, we looked like twins.


----------



## Master slacker (May 16, 2013)

Bawitaba-da-bang-da-dang-diggy-diggy-diggy-said-the boogie-said-up-jump-the-boogie.

Bawitaba-da-bang-da-dang-diggy-diggy-diggy-said-the boogie-said-up-jump-the-boogie.

Bawitaba-da-bang-da-dang-diggy-diggy-diggy-said-the boogie-said-up-jump-the-boogie.

Bawitaba-da-bang-da-dang-diggy-diggy-diggy-said-the boogie-said-up-jump-the-boogie.

Bawitaba-da-bang-da-dang-diggy-diggy-diggy-said-the boogie-said-up-jump-the-boogie.
My name is Caaaaaaaaaaappppttt!!!


----------



## mudpuppy (May 16, 2013)

Nice--Romeo Bulldogs (his high school mascot), about 20 miles from where I grew up.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (May 16, 2013)

Isn't the Ford mod-motor plant there?


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 22, 2013)

So this isn't specifically related to gardening, but it does have to do with outside upkeep of the house so I figured I would just throw it in here.

Can anyone recommend a decent pressure washer? We been in our house for 3+ years now and I think it's high time I give the vinyl siding a good wash-down. Have a lot of residual dead bugs and dirt lately.


----------



## snickerd3 (May 22, 2013)

we have whatever the home depot store brand is pressure washer and haven;t had any troubles with it. goign on 3 yrs old and going strong


----------



## Lumber Jim (May 22, 2013)

bought ours at menards on sale. G-clean with a Kohler engine

Works great on siding and on the on the deck. The 0 degree nozzle will peel old paint if you need to strip paint off steel siding. You have you choice of 3 different angle nozzles and a soap nozzle.

Three years old and still starts great but if you shut it off, it will start hard with pressure in the line. I typically sqeeze the trigger or shut the garden hose off if I shut it down to do some scrubbing...


----------



## envirotex (May 22, 2013)

So in the circle of life, as it turns out, there is a mother owl who likes to feed bunnies to her three baby owls...Tomato snatching problem solved. Have to keep an eye on the terrier-pug mix though...


----------



## snickerd3 (May 22, 2013)

can we borrow the owl family?


----------



## snickerd3 (May 22, 2013)

we have some chipmucks they might like as well


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 22, 2013)

snickerd3 said:


> we have whatever the home depot store brand is pressure washer and haven;t had any troubles with it. goign on 3 yrs old and going strong








Lumber Jim said:


> bought ours at menards on sale. G-clean with a Kohler engine




Thanks for the suggestions. We have a HD and Menards within a mile of each other. I'll check out what they have. Any ideas what the price range was when you bought?


----------



## Lumber Jim (May 22, 2013)

knight1fox3 said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> > we have whatever the home depot store brand is pressure washer and haven;t had any troubles with it. goign on 3 yrs old and going strong
> ...


I want to say it was about $275 but we got a $50 rebate and had some christmas gift cards to spend so we got it on the cheap.


----------



## Lumber Jim (May 22, 2013)

Menards is currently running a sale on them (save $20)


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 22, 2013)

^ thanks for the tip LJ


----------



## Lumber Jim (May 22, 2013)

Anytime.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (May 23, 2013)

For the frequency you'd use them, I'd advocate for just renting one when needed. Othersie you'll just frustrate yourself with no-start issues.


----------



## snickerd3 (May 23, 2013)

ours was on sale for about $150...it is about the size of an upright vacuum cleaner.


----------



## Master slacker (May 23, 2013)

That's what she said...

:blink2:


----------



## Capt Worley PE (May 29, 2013)

Lettuce will be picked for salads tonight, one tomato showing, and the plant leaves are curled up (what up with that?), some peppers are starting to show, some strawberries are starting to show, cuke plants are going great guns.


----------



## Ble_PE (May 29, 2013)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Lettuce will be picked for salads tonight, one tomato showing, and the plant leaves are curled up (what up with that?), some peppers are starting to show, some strawberries are starting to show, cuke plants are going great guns.




I've never figured out completely what causes the leaves to curl up, I've read everything from too much water to not enough.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (May 30, 2013)

Ble_PE said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > Lettuce will be picked for salads tonight, one tomato showing, and the plant leaves are curled up (what up with that?), some peppers are starting to show, some strawberries are starting to show, cuke plants are going great guns.
> ...




I read that it was because of cool wet weather, which made since when it dipped to the forties a few nights, but that was a few weeks ago.

I'm wondering if I have an incompatible crop planted too close to the maters.

Anyway, the lettuse made great salad and we used the parsley, thyme, and basil in the sald and in the spaghetti sauce, and it was flat out awesome. A lot more work than buying it from the store, though.


----------



## Master slacker (May 30, 2013)

Picked several of our carrots and their sizes are deceiving. One of them had a top that was about 1.5-inch diameter top and was only two inches long. Another was about 1-inch in diameter and 4 inches long. They've all tasted better than store bought, regardless.


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 30, 2013)

Master slacker said:


> .....their sizes are deceiving. One of them had a top that was about 1.5-inch diameter top and was only two inches long. Another was about 1-inch in diameter and 4 inches long......




Wait for it......


----------



## snickerd3 (May 30, 2013)

our new neighbor spent an entire day tilling a huge section of his yard to start a garden. he fenced it off and planted started plants, not seeds. It all died. I think the fact the previous neighbor was a huge fan of lawn care treatments, up until this past fall, there was residual broad leaf killer in the ground.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 5, 2013)

We picked some strawberries Monday and they were pretty darn good. Wasn't a whole lot, but it looks like a lot more are on the way. I recommend the Albions so far. A good bit smaller than what you get in the stores, but a good bit sweeter.


----------



## mudpuppy (Jun 5, 2013)

Elephant Girl is having trouble with something eating her strawberries. They don't eat the whole thing, just nibble on it. She is suspecting lizards, since she has a whole group of them living in her back yard. Do lizards eat strawberries?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 5, 2013)

^probably slugs, believe it or not.


----------



## envirotex (Jun 5, 2013)

Squash aren't setting...any ideas?

We have bees...


----------



## sycamore PE (Jun 5, 2013)

I started my very first veggie garden this year. Just tomatoes and squash, but ya gotta start somewhere. I've got one big normal tomato plant and one black grape tomato plant and I have kept them alive so far. Maybe I'll pick up some ideas for next year's garden expansions from this thread, if I succeed with my tomatoes and squash


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 6, 2013)

envirotex said:


> Squash aren't setting...any ideas?
> 
> We have bees...




My squash were hit and miss last year. I was told it had something to do with male and female plants, but since I only plant a few and from seeds, how to tell, ya know?


----------



## Master slacker (Jun 6, 2013)

My squash plants are meh. I planted about six, one of which turned into the Hulk, while the others are either average or dying. The Hulk has produced a few squash, but about a week into each one's growth, the end turns black and shrivels. Grrr...


----------



## memory (Jun 6, 2013)

I am renting currently so I've never been able to do the full in ground garden, but I do have a jungle in pots on the deck. This thread is giving me space for garden envy. Last year I experimented with squash and got beautiful blossoms, squash would start and then shrivel and die. At least it was only a two dollar experiment. This year my latest experiment was kumquats. Even if I never get any fruit off of it, the plant is varigated so it's at least something pretty to look at.


----------



## envirotex (Jun 8, 2013)

I have the dreaded squash borer!!! I have been searching for a way to get rid of them, but apparently they don't go away...ever.


----------



## Supe (Jun 10, 2013)

My gardenias aren't growing for shit, and the nursery I bought them from is now out of business. F*ck. It's a year old now and looks like a bundle of twigs.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 10, 2013)

We just replaced a $400 maple tree we planted last summer. It was budding just fine this spring until it got bit by one of the late frosts. The other 3 maples are just fine, but for some reason this one just never recovered. Luckily it was still under warranty, so I didn't have to pay to replace the tree itself, but it still set me back $200 for the install costs (those f*ckers are heavy, and there was no way I was digging up the dead one without killing myself).


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 10, 2013)

^They're building a Dollar General down the street from work and I noticed today that two of their landscape trees are already dead.

Makes me wonder what the landscape guys consider an acceptable loss rate.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 10, 2013)

we just cut down a dead 50-60ft pine tree this weekend. I'm glad pine is a light wood. Mr snick manned the chain saw and I got to pull that sucker down. Lots of pines died this past yr. The neighbor lost another 2 and the neighbor on their other side lost about 6 of them. Not sure if it was the drought or some plight...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 11, 2013)

It has been raining since Thursday, so I haven't seen the garden since then. Ran out to grab the herbie-curby last night, and , holy-mily the rain has done the garden good! Can't wait to get out there this afternoon and see what's popped up.

Grass got real bad in the strawberries and cukes since then.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 17, 2013)

Picked a couple of peppers and some snapbeans this weekend. Beans were pretty good raw.


----------



## Master slacker (Jun 17, 2013)

Picked the remainder of the corn. Didn't have bountiful harvest, but for the first attempt at growing something beyond a tomato in a pot, it went well. The last 10 ears were of various sizes, but most weren't that long. They were more like corn balls. Funny looking, but still good raw and cooked.

(Yes, I know, there's a joke in there somewhere)


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 17, 2013)

Our corn tasseled up and is over 7' tall.

I have never had good luck with tomatos. Leaf curl and two maters on the vine.


----------



## cdcengineer (Jun 17, 2013)

snickerd3 said:


> we just cut down a dead 50-60ft pine tree this weekend. I'm glad pine is a light wood. Mr snick manned the chain saw and I got to pull that sucker down. Lots of pines died this past yr. The neighbor lost another 2 and the neighbor on their other side lost about 6 of them. Not sure if it was the drought or some plight...




Could be pine beetle. If there is a blue stain on the wood nearest to the bark than this could be caused by the fungus the beetles carry.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 17, 2013)

That reminds me, my parents have some weird blight in their yard that is killing roses, dogwoods, oaks, azaleas, and crepe myrtles. The leaves just start shriveling up and dying.


----------



## Master slacker (Jun 17, 2013)

That blight sounds like a case for eminent domain. Sorry, bro.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 17, 2013)

They're supposed to have someone from Clemson Extension take a look at it.


----------



## Master slacker (Jun 17, 2013)

Send it to the LSU Ag Center. They'll fix you right up.


----------



## envirotex (Jun 17, 2013)

Had a cheeseburger tonight with a homegrown tomato. So good.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 18, 2013)

We had home grown beans and a stir fired (sorta kinda) rice homegrown peppers mix. Good stuff.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jul 29, 2013)

Cut down the corn last night. I hope that spurs production of the tomatoes and peppers.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 29, 2013)

On friday Our neighbor 2 doors down had someone out with a machine to chew out the tree stumps from the half dozen or so pine trees he cut down several weeks ago. The neighbor next door saw it and had the guy do the same to their 5 or so pine stumps, then they called mr snick to tell him about the guy since he had just mentioned to him the night before the 3 of us should go in together to rent one to get of all the stumps. So we had 2 tree stumped chewed out too. So happy we don't have to do that manually now.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 29, 2013)

Those stump chewing machines are so much better than manually digging those bitches out. We used one on my last project to remove a tree stump that was literally 5' wide. It took them several hours to get that one chewed up...


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jul 29, 2013)

Removing them with explosives was a lot more fun. Don't think I'm going to see that done again any time soon.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 29, 2013)

Dexman PE said:


> Those stump chewing machines are so much better than manually digging those bitches out. We used one on my last project to remove a tree stump that was literally 5' wide. It took them several hours to get that one chewed up...


The tree we cut down about a month ago was about 18 inches diameter...it took about a half hr....took the guy almost 5 minutes to get the machine back to the tree...super slow moving thing


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 19, 2013)

Well, I cut down the corn, that looked beautiful but produced only two ears that looked like they had been left too close to the reactor.

The peppers and tomatoes started looking better and producing fruit within a week.

Note to self: do NOT listen to that liar in the SFG book and plant corn on your raised beds.


----------



## Master slacker (Aug 19, 2013)

Our raised bed corn wasn't all that bad. The ears were relatively short, but what we had was great.

Our cucumber and bell pepper plants are vegetable equivalent of the Little Engine That Could. We practically leave them for dead and they make fantastic numbers of edible goodness. I've never had store-bought cucumbers that good.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 19, 2013)

^Cukes were for shizzit this year. They were awesome last year.


----------



## engineergurl (Aug 19, 2013)

I didn't get a single cucumber... I actually moved them over the weekend... pretty sure they will die now since the dog peed on them right after.


----------



## TouchDown (Aug 19, 2013)

I have an extreme knack of growing weeds soooo well.

I should sell seeds to saboteurs....

Have seriously considered turning my garden plot into a patio area with a firepit in the middle.

Also found out that the amish vegetables about 20 min north of where I live are 50% cheaper than grocery stores.

and I found $5.


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 22, 2013)

so the neighbor dropped by yesterday with a grocery bag full of fresh veggies...anyone ever have white eggplant before? I assume thats what it is. just wondering how it compared with the dark variety and any suggestions for cooking.


----------



## Master slacker (Aug 22, 2013)

For our Japanese eggplant, we usually slice them, *lightly* oil / salt / pepper them, and either grill or put on a pan in the oven.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Nov 14, 2013)

Well, the unpredicted frost from two nights ago wiped out my remaining peppers, which bought a close to the dreadful gardening year of 2013.

I hope next year will be better.


----------



## Supe (Nov 14, 2013)

I've decided to go the raised bed planter approach in front of my deck for next year. Might try to do it soon, so I can kill the grass out over the winter.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Nov 14, 2013)

^Take my advice and don't plant corn in them.


----------



## Supe (Nov 14, 2013)

Capt Worley PE said:


> ^Take my advice and don't plant corn in them.




GF is big into herbs and the oddball tomato plant. I'm hoping I can grow some hot chili peppers mostly. To make it a bit more aesthetically pleasing, I will probably end up dividing into two or three sections, and raise the middle one a bit. Maybe put solar lights on the box corners.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Nov 18, 2013)

Supe said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > ^Take my advice and don't plant corn in them.
> ...




I did hot and mild peppers. The hot peppers did well, the mild peppers were overcome by the corn and didn't start producing until I cut the corn down.

Herbs and peppers overall did well in raised beds. I did the square foot gardening thing.

Part of my problem was that this year I was overwhelmed by outside events and didn't devote any time to the yard/garden except to mow it. I sincerely hope next year will be better in that regard.


----------



## Supe (Nov 18, 2013)

Planning on going the square foot method here as well. Figured I'd bust out some twine and just staple it to the bed sides during planting to help get everything in place.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Nov 18, 2013)

I didn't even do that. Just eyeballed it.


----------



## Supe (Nov 18, 2013)

And you call yourself an engineer...


----------

